

State of Web Type - BorisMelnik
http://stateofwebtype.com/beta/

======
BorisMelnik
Definitely something I'd like to see maintained. If nothing else, this has
been categorized very well.

------
ommunist
Very useful. Thank you very much indeed. Would be nice to see this maintained.

